# USA tax questions



## benny55 (Mar 7, 2008)

I own foreign companies in Switzerland and Russia. I am a Canadian. I am thinking about moving to the United States. I will not be working. Would I have to pay USA taxes if I stayed year round in Florida? How long could I stay in the USA? Would I need a VISA?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

One thing to look into is what will happen to your Canadian National health insurance. After a certain amount of time out of the country you will lose it. Are you willing to move to a country where you will have to purchase private insurance, if you qualify for it at all. If, for instance, you have pre-existing conditions, such as diabetes, you will most likely not be able to get health insurance or will have to pay a great deal for it. 

You can come into the US every year for six months, I believe. At least that's what all the Canadians who winter where I live in Florida seem to do.


----------



## Agha7Haider (Mar 6, 2008)

*hi,*



synthia said:


> One thing to look into is what will happen to your Canadian National health insurance. After a certain amount of time out of the country you will lose it. Are you willing to move to a country where you will have to purchase private insurance, if you qualify for it at all. If, for instance, you have pre-existing conditions, such as diabetes, you will most likely not be able to get health insurance or will have to pay a great deal for it.
> 
> You can come into the US every year for six months, I believe. At least that's what all the Canadians who winter where I live in Florida seem to do.


i need to be treavel to USA.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forums.

If you need to travel to the US, you should probably contact the closest US Consulate to see about visas for your needs. (Most US consulates have fairly extensive websites.) It depends on your nationality and your reason for travelling to the US, as well as how long you plan to stay.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

